# Introducing "Flo", our Alpine-LaMancha Doeling!



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2011)

My husband feel in love with this doeling when we went and picked up Pee Dee . So, I saved up enough and we went and picked her up last night. She's 75% Alpine, 25% LaMancha. 

So, here's Lone Palmetto SHM Florence, or as well call her - Flo!

Facebook Album


----------



## freemotion (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute!!!  I love my two La Mancha cross doelings.  Sweet personalities, and not too noisy although talkative.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet!!  Love that goat smile!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 23, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> My husband feel in love with this doeling when we went and picked up Pee Dee . So, I saved up enough and we went and picked her up last night. She's 75% Alpine, 25% LaMancha.
> 
> So, here's Lone Palmetto SHM Florence, or as well call her - Flo!
> 
> ...


Can I borrow her, when she is old enough, for cross breeding with my nigi-pyg buck? I can SO picture their babies!
Marly is a casanova, sporting wattles and a dorsal hawk(not sure the technical term):


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2011)

OH! Here's a picture of her mama and her sister. Flo is the kid on the left.


----------



## MomMommyMamma (Feb 27, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 24, 2011)

Picture of Flo taken today, 3/24. She's 6 weeks and 3 days old. She is by FAR the smartest goat I have.


----------

